# Tesco delivery: should we have tipped the delivery person?



## Frank (21 Jan 2013)

Hi all

Just got a tesco delivery from the online shop.

All very easy.
10 mins early.

Just wondering should we have tipped the delivery person.


----------



## Eithneangela (21 Jan 2013)

If you think he/she was helpful in terms of unloading and bringing the delivery right into your kitchen, then yes, of course. A good service deserves a tip. On the other hand, if the delivery person was surly, unhelpful etc. then no tip.


----------



## Setanta12 (21 Jan 2013)

We don't tip as a general rule.  If people do their job - we're appreciative.  Only if they go above-and-beyond, do we tip.


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (21 Jan 2013)

Yes


----------



## STEINER (21 Jan 2013)

I only used Tesco online once.  I use Superquinn online occasionally and never tip.  I pay a delivery charge online.  I usually give a well meaning thank you to the driver.


----------



## Subtitle (22 Jan 2013)

No. Only break this rule on very rare occasions. Christmas, massive shop, etc.


----------



## Leper (22 Jan 2013)

Definitely No. But, I tip the postman at Christmas and also the Bin Men.


----------



## millieforbes (22 Jan 2013)

No, I've never tipped for grocery deliveries, you pay a service charge so I apply the same rule as restaurants that include a service charge - no tip


----------



## Boyd (22 Jan 2013)

Totally up to the OP, I dont think there's a "hard and fast" rule, judging by the replies on here too.

Personally I wouldnt as they are only doing their job, where do you draw the line? I hear people tipping barbers, taxis etc these days, we're not in the US people!!


----------



## Mel (22 Jan 2013)

No, they bring the goods to the kitchen because they need the crates back and to check that you have everything on the list. 
When I used this, the staff were extremely helpful, and over time you'd see the same people again on your area. So maybe if you'd seen them all year something at christmas might be nice. 
I did this for pizza delivery guy at christmas as I live outside their official delivery area and they he always obliges.


----------



## demoivre (22 Jan 2013)

Neigh !!


----------



## Firefly (22 Jan 2013)

username123 said:


> ..we're not in the US people!!


 
Sure you're not?


----------



## Woodie (22 Jan 2013)

I think it is up to the individual but in my case I don't but do tip the regulars I know at Christmas. 
Why not each occasion; well if I started that then I'd be tipping every delivery of UPS and courier when I feel that they already charge for the service. Often in chatting I ask the guys about their pay circumstances and make a judgement based on that. Recently having a fridge delivered and I tipped because the guys were good and it was a one off, they told me hardly anyone ever tips anymore. Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Jan 2013)

username123 said:


> Personally I wouldnt as they are only doing their job ..


 
+1

The opening scene of Reservoir Dogs articulates this better than I can .

And, in our experience of TESCO, the goods delivered do not always match the goods ordered. So, if you've tipped a TESCO employee for an order you're not happy with, you're left feeling foolish.


----------

